# 1 female in Vancouver, WA (USA) dumbo, maybe dwarf!



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Please, someone, do something for this girl!

I found her on Craigslist, here's the link-
Craigslist Baby Rat

You can read it for yourself, but she's 4 months old, dumbo, and the person says s/he think's she's a dwarf!! If I was still in Oregon, I'd be in the car right now to go get her!

He's giving her away for free, no cage. And, s/he said said that s/he doesn't care if the girl becomes a pet OR SNAKE FOOD!!! She's a baby dumbo dwarf! And she might become lunch! Somebody save her! This is my dream rat! But I can't go get her, I'm in ND now! Please! Even if you can only keep her temporarily, I'll come get her at Christmas time if you want!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the posting on craigslist has been deleted by the author. hopefully a pet home was found. however, please remember to use proper format when posting in this section.


----------

